# casting books



## enmfg (30 أغسطس 2007)

casting books


http://prodeng.pr.funpic.de/casting-foundry.html


----------



## غسان التكريتي (30 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا يا اخي enmfg على الموضوع وفعلا هناك كتب ممتاز بارك الله فيك


----------



## كريم الهواري (31 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## Reliability (1 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لك أخي


----------



## a6h9m (23 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراً لك على المجهود الرائع :14:


----------



## enmfg (18 نوفمبر 2007)

بــــــــــــــــــــارك الله فيك


----------

